# Wiederbelebung eines Faunus



## HelterSkelter (21. März 2011)

Servus
Ich kann mich nun endlich zu der elitären Gruppe der Bergwerk "Fahrer" zählen. Na gut, fahren kann ich mit meinem 2001er Faunus noch nicht, aber das soll sich möglich schnell ändern. 
Da ich den Rahmen neu Pulvern lasse und Rohloff fahren werde bin ich grad dabei überschüssiges Alu zu entfernen.  
Jetzt ist da am Hauptrahmen über dem Dämpfer so ein Aluknubbel in dem n Plastikteil war in welchem sich ein kleines "Glaszäpfchen" ist welches hin und her wackelt aber nicht raus kommt. Keine Ahnung was das fürn Dingens ist. 
Würde ja Bilder rein packen aber der Cardreader hat sich versemmelt. 
Hoffe ihr habt ne grobe Vorstellung was ich mein. 
mfg
Felix D.


----------



## SLichti (22. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich weiß was Du meinst... Das ist (bzw. in deinem Fall "war") ein Bikefinder-Chip.
Die hatte Bergwerk bis ungefähr 2002 zum Teil verbaut.
Hier noch ein paar Infos, wobei das heutige System etwas anders aufgebaut ist
Bikefinder IDS

... Flex weg das Dingen.. 

Bei weiteren Infos oder benötigten Bergwerk Ersatzteilen melden.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelterSkelter (22. März 2011)

Alles klar. Das dacht ich mir doch schon halber. Also weg das Ding. Wenn der Rahmen vom pulvern wieder da ist kommen Bilder.


----------

